# October BBQ Brisbane



## euphorion (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about planning another APS BBQ meetup for October. Either a Sat or Sun so Pm me with your preference if you'd like to come. Central location is easiest for all i'd say so perhaps Newfarm Park, lots of parking and public transport. Electric BBQ's too 


So far most preference has been expressed for a Saturday early afternoon, likely the 15th or the 22nd, so a 1pm BBQ or something like that. In the past it has worked well with everyone bringing along a small plate to share or arranging to come along with a few other friends and organising stuff that way. I have tempted people with cupcakes too, along with offers of other delicious foods


----------



## ingie (Sep 18, 2011)

Come along.... Never know, you might meet a sexy new friend hehehehe


----------



## Andie (Sep 18, 2011)

Or you might meet me...


----------



## ingie (Sep 18, 2011)

...and by sexy new friend I mean man/lady friend, not me lol. 

Andieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 18, 2011)

I should so go to this, it sounds right up my alley... Meeting sexy people can't be bad.


----------



## damian83 (Sep 19, 2011)

ingie said:


> Come along.... Never know, you might meet a sexy new friend hehehehe


 i thought you meant a sexy new python.... not me...lol
id be interested if im not working... especially if as many people went as the raffle day.


----------



## ingie (Sep 19, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> I should so go to this, it sounds right up my alley... Meeting sexy people can't be bad.



It does sound right up your alley Bigdumbname lol... Meeting sexy people is never bad :z

Do you still live in NSW Damian? I wasn't at the raffle day but come along and bring some friends if it isn't too far away for you. I'm sure we can find something to raffle off... If not, maybe we can just start raffling people lol


----------



## euphorion (Sep 19, 2011)

bumperoony!


----------



## Trouble (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd be interested coming along ... but I'm going camping down the coast for the Gold Coast 600 on the 22nd.


----------



## Lilith666 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi my name is Karen I'm a newbie and I would like to get to know some new weirdo snake loving people like me!! so count me in!!


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds interesting


----------



## mje772003 (Sep 19, 2011)

sounds great just see if i have that weekend free


----------



## euphorion (Sep 19, 2011)

Alright so there is no way a lot of people can do the 8th, and with the 22nd out now that leaves us with the 15th or the 29th.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll come...  :twisted:







Ingrid made me do it


----------



## ingie (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol that took so long to load on my phone.. I was worried for a second that it was going to be something saucy haha

Yay will be great to meet some new faces and have some fun times in the park! Let's hope for some sun this time, although it wasn't so bad with the cold and rain last time


----------



## D3pro (Sep 19, 2011)

ingie said:


> Lol that took so long to load on my phone.. I was worried for a second that it was going to be something saucy haha
> 
> Yay will be great to meet some new faces and have some fun times in the park!



Ah well.... those sausages look terribly suspicious...


----------



## ingie (Sep 19, 2011)

Suspicious or not, now I'm hungry lol


----------



## D3pro (Sep 19, 2011)

*unzips*


----------



## AirCooled (Sep 19, 2011)

D3pro said:


> *unzips*


Is that for the meat or for the sexy people to meet?


----------



## ingie (Sep 19, 2011)

D3pro said:


> *unzips*



And we have our raffle item #1 lol!!!!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 19, 2011)

ingie said:


> And we have our raffle item #1 lol!!!!


bahaha... Lets hope the winner isnt a guy


----------



## MC-Boks (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Best I stay away from the raffle tickets tho!!!!


----------



## euphorion (Sep 19, 2011)

So....this was an entertaining read! If anyone has any suggestions or wants to volunteer to bring something along let us know  D3pro... is there a vegetarian option?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 19, 2011)

Well if it's still on then I might make an appearance?


----------



## damian83 (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah still in lismore nsw
raffle something off, many a thing come to mind lol
im keen to come along ill see what happens, will be good to meet up with ya's. 



ingie said:


> It does sound right up your alley Bigdumbname lol... Meeting sexy people is never bad :z
> 
> Do you still live in NSW Damian? I wasn't at the raffle day but come along and bring some friends if it isn't too far away for you. I'm sure we can find something to raffle off... If not, maybe we can just start raffling people lol


----------



## euphorion (Sep 19, 2011)

Alright alrighy, a few too many PM's harassing me to pick an actual date and after most people saying no to most dates the most likely date is Sat the 15th, so there!

Saturday 15th October, Newfarm Park. If you don't know anyone going i will endeavor to make myself obvious otherwise please PM me for my contact number. There are electric BBQ's down near the ferry terminal beside the river so i guess we will most likely be there. Most of you should know what Ing and I look like by now even so...


----------



## ingie (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoo post the photo of us so people know who to look out for.. You know the one, bus stop haha.


----------



## damian83 (Sep 19, 2011)

D3pro said:


> bahaha... Lets hope the winner isnt a guy



how do you know he wouldnt like it?


----------



## euphorion (Sep 19, 2011)

you post it ing, i'm in denial still


----------



## D3pro (Sep 19, 2011)

damian83 said:


> how do you know he wouldnt like it?



My sausages might be too spicy?


----------



## najanaja (Sep 19, 2011)

with all this dirty talk.
how could anyone refuse?,,,

count me in


----------



## euphorion (Sep 19, 2011)

Lolbump


----------



## D3pro (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone bringing "muffins"? 
Can't have sausages with out muffins.... mmmmmmhmmm muffins...


----------



## najanaja (Sep 19, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Anyone bringing "muffins"?
> Can't have sausages with out muffins.... mmmmmmhmmm muffins...



Or you could just '' butter up some buns'' D3pro


----------



## D3pro (Sep 19, 2011)

najanaja said:


> Or you could just '' butter up some buns'' D3pro



Ok but only if I can use my "butter"


----------



## najanaja (Sep 19, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Ok but only if I can use my "butter"



Only if there NOT my ''buns''


----------



## jham66 (Sep 19, 2011)

This post started so innocently...... but then ^^^^ all that happened^^^^ :lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 20, 2011)

jham66 said:


> This post started so innocently...... but then ^^^^ all that happened^^^^ :lol:


Just a typical post on APS, eh? :lol:


----------



## euphorion (Sep 20, 2011)

I was going to bring cupcakes but i feel morally obliged to bring muffins to honour the above comments.


----------



## ingie (Sep 20, 2011)

Bring both!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't forget the buns!


----------



## euphorion (Sep 21, 2011)

bumperooney


----------



## Spider178 (Sep 21, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> Alright alrighy, a few too many PM's harassing me to pick an actual date and after most people saying no to most dates the most likely date is Sat the 15th, so there!
> 
> Saturday 15th October, Newfarm Park. If you don't know anyone going i will endeavor to make myself obvious otherwise please PM me for my contact number. There are electric BBQ's down near the ferry terminal beside the river so i guess we will most likely be there. Most of you should know what Ing and I look like by now even so...



15 October penciled in.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 21, 2011)

OK..... D3pro..... all this gay inuendo may come and backfire on you.......

I am in QLD for 2 weeks in October and i am there on the 15th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am seriously considering coming to taste your meat.... i am sure i can handle the heat.... can you? lol


----------



## D3pro (Sep 21, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> OK..... D3pro..... all this gay inuendo may come and backfire on you.......
> 
> I am in QLD for 2 weeks in October and i am there on the 15th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am seriously considering coming to taste your meat.... i am sure i can handle the heat.... can you? lol



Alright, I just hope I have enough meat for everyone.... I'll bring extra hot sauce too


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 21, 2011)

Oooh! Someone bring fairy-bread!!


----------



## jinjajoe (Sep 21, 2011)

Count me in defo..... esp now the Sausage talk is rife lol


----------



## damian83 (Sep 21, 2011)

D3pro said:


> My sausages might be too spicy?



why are they chilli italians?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 21, 2011)

Bahahaha, only on APS....


----------



## damian83 (Sep 21, 2011)

najanaja said:


> Or you could just '' butter up some buns'' D3pro



mick i heard d3pro liked steaming hot muffin tops with westernstar....



MC-Boks said:


> Sounds like fun. Best I stay away from the raffle tickets tho!!!!



yes you and 152 boy stay away so someone else gets the prize lol



shooshoo said:


> I was going to bring cupcakes but i feel morally obliged to bring muffins to honour the above comments.



i think they like crushed nuts in their muffins...


----------



## D3pro (Sep 21, 2011)

damian83 said:


> why are they chilli italians?



Funny enough I am Italian! HA.... Eat-ah ma spicy-meat-ah-ball


----------



## damian83 (Sep 21, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Funny enough I am Italian! HA.... Eat-ah ma spicy-meat-ah-ball


 
dove undare a masturbasi


----------



## D3pro (Sep 21, 2011)

damian83 said:


> dove undare a masturbasi



You just asked "where to go to masturbate?"
Try your toilet and don't put me in your fantasy LOL


----------



## damian83 (Sep 21, 2011)

ok just a your spicy a meat balls lol


----------



## euphorion (Sep 22, 2011)

lol bump?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 23, 2011)

Ima Coming Woo  i might bring some cookies since the muffins are well covered


----------



## ingie (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay! I'll bring some cupcakes


----------



## wheatus4212 (Sep 23, 2011)

count me in will be good to meet some new peps


----------



## Trouble (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds good - I'll bring the Fairy Bread


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 23, 2011)

Trouble said:


> Sounds good - I'll bring the Fairy Bread


You legend


----------



## euphorion (Sep 23, 2011)

After a couple of PM's and what-not, yes, there is oodles of public transport available. I don't know what the bus line is but i'm not your mum so look it up yourselves  Also, ferries, lots of ferries.

I'll bring cupcakes (my famous vanilla recipe!) and mini salad sandwhiches for those not wanting the BBQ option.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oooh i am quite excited!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 24, 2011)

wow this thread has definitely been an interesting read lol enjoy your BBQ everyone that is going.


----------



## Lilith666 (Sep 27, 2011)

In the tradition of all good BBQs I am happy to bring the bread/bread rolls....how many people...get back to me


----------



## ingie (Sep 27, 2011)

D3pro will bring the butter......... lol

I think we should have some music going on as well!


----------



## james90 (Sep 27, 2011)

:}will try to come:}pm me details if possible


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 27, 2011)

ingie said:


> D3pro will bring the butter......... lol
> 
> I think we should have some music going on as well!



Defs music.... Gotye!!


----------



## euphorion (Sep 27, 2011)

i can stand and bop while providing uncomfortable elevator music if you like?


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 27, 2011)

hmmmm, I might be in attendance, and for the record ingie and shoo shoo I don't know what either of you look like.

I don't often go to social gatherings so we'll see how I go on the day:?


----------



## ingie (Sep 28, 2011)

Lilith666 said:


> In the tradition of all good BBQs I am happy to bring the bread/bread rolls....how many people...get back to me



Thanks Lilith! I am not sure how many people yet. Hopefully a few! We can assess who is coming a bit closer to the date 



jedi_339 said:


> hmmmm, I might be in attendance, and for the record ingie and shoo shoo I don't know what either of you look like.
> 
> I don't often go to social gatherings so we'll see how I go on the day:?



Here is a photo Shiona posted of us the last time lol. Hope you can make it though 







Shoo has longer hair now and I am no longer doing the fish dance lol


----------



## euphorion (Sep 28, 2011)

I am still pretending to be a cross between a fish and a native america indian however. How about this, i'll pop a sign on an stand and put that at the front of the entrance to Newfarm Park with directions on where we set up for the day? So all you have to do is drive to the entrance of the park, see the notice and follow the directions. 

*uncomfortable elevator music*

bumpers!


----------



## Beard (Oct 2, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> Alright alrighy, a few too many PM's harassing me to pick an actual date and after most people saying no to most dates the most likely date is Sat the 15th, so there!
> 
> Saturday 15th October, Newfarm Park. If you don't know anyone going i will endeavor to make myself obvious otherwise please PM me for my contact number. There are electric BBQ's down near the ferry terminal beside the river so i guess we will most likely be there. Most of you should know what Ing and I look like by now even so...



Sweet, you can all celebrate my 31st too. Its on the 14th


----------



## euphorion (Oct 5, 2011)

Scrap the cucpakes, i'll make you a birthday cake! (Maybe a birthday cake out of cupcakes...) BUT THERE WILL BE CANDLES!

still bumping, one week to go!


----------



## ingie (Oct 10, 2011)

Nearly time... Hope to see you and sunshine there  ...and cake!


----------



## Trouble (Oct 10, 2011)

change of plans guys ... sorry I wont be able to attend  I hope you all have a ball!!! Post photos


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey im down for the bbq im a newby and would like to meet some of you guys and maybe even hit up west end later on!!


----------



## ingie (Oct 10, 2011)

OOo nice one... West end would be cool  Although last Saturday night I went out and had 5 standard drinks all night... had to take Sunday off work lol. WEAK!


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 10, 2011)

lol yeah good old rumpus room and lock n load good place for a couple of drinks and awsome music and bustin a move on the DF yo!!!


----------



## euphorion (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL ING!!! And by that i mean; Ing i'm laughing at YOU! hehehe

i say we go to Oktoberfest


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 10, 2011)

OH truuuuuuuuuu did't even relize that was on that sounds heaps better!!!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes come to the oktoberfest!!!!! have some drunken drinkies and talk sensible hey shoo!!! will be a blast  



shooshoo said:


> LOL ING!!! And by that i mean; Ing i'm laughing at YOU! hehehe
> 
> i say we go to Oktoberfest


----------



## euphorion (Oct 11, 2011)

definitely


----------



## ingie (Oct 11, 2011)

For sure!! Sound like funnnnnn I'm in!! Oktoberfest here we come. Someone bring a camera


----------



## euphorion (Oct 13, 2011)

Bumperoonies people!

This Saturday at 1pm at Newfarm Park, there will be a sign and some balloons just to make us easier to spot. To be general, we will be within the area surrounded by the road that runs through the park, most likely in the shade of the humungo trees with some tables and chairs handy. 

On that note, if you have a camping chair bring it along!


----------



## Spider178 (Oct 13, 2011)

ingie said:


> OOo nice one... West end would be cool  Although last Saturday night I went out and had 5 standard drinks all night... had to take Sunday off work lol. WEAK!



Sounds like a cheap date.


----------



## ingie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep lol!
Many cupcakes have been made... Please save us from having to eat them all


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 14, 2011)

I will definitely try to make it!!!


----------



## ingie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yay 

BTW... I may be a cheap date in terms of drinks, but dinner is a whole other story haha


----------



## Lilith666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I win the award for ****ed Friday of the month...blew up the radiator on my car which in turn has blown the head gasket...yeah I really know what I'm talking about...just means it's going to cost me a ****load and I have no transport so no snakey BBQ( not impressed at all!! Please lets try and plan another one before Xmas because I could do with some new weirdos like me to hang out with...Have fun everyone:cry:


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 14, 2011)

gonna bring the Snake Whisperer & the D3pro....... lookin' forward to it !!!!


----------



## slim6y (Oct 14, 2011)

Trouble said:


> Sounds good - I'll bring the Fairy Bread



Have you organised the fairy Beard yet?







(sorry)


----------



## euphorion (Oct 14, 2011)

Look for the 'stop' sign 

see you there!


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 14, 2011)

hey shoo can we drink beers at the park or are we waiting till oct fest?


----------



## euphorion (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah you can take some drinks along but bear in mind that it's not 'quite' legal... haha. be subtle my friend, be subtle.

also, YES it's on. don't have a whinge about a little wet grass! see you there


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 15, 2011)

Not sure if i can make it guys but if i do i'll see you there!!!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 15, 2011)

The muffins were nice... So were the buns... But no baloons so im not happy


----------



## Spider178 (Oct 15, 2011)

Best muffins ever tasted, but yea shame about the balloon shortage. 
Thanks for the invite guys.


----------



## ingie (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for a fun day! D3Pro didn't unzip - he's all talk lol


----------



## Spider178 (Oct 15, 2011)

ingie said:


> Thanks for a fun day! D3Pro didn't unzip - he's all talk lol



In hindsight prob a good thing. :lol:


----------



## D3pro (Oct 15, 2011)

ingie said:


> Thanks for a fun day! D3Pro didn't unzip - he's all talk lol



There was kids there.... Also john would of been all over me


----------



## euphorion (Oct 15, 2011)

shuddup about the damned balloons already! I'm too cheap to purchase entertainment in the form of balloons for you so-and-so's!

how about this, next time i promise to bring along balloons, WITH HELIUM. yes, that's right, no sissy normal ballooons for you!


----------



## Spider178 (Oct 15, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> shuddup about the damned balloons already! I'm too cheap to purchase entertainment in the form of balloons for you so-and-so's!
> 
> how about this, next time i promise to bring along balloons, WITH HELIUM. yes, that's right, no sissy normal ballooons for you!




Now THAT is something to look forward to!!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry guys, i wasn't able to make it as the friends i am staying with took me herping today.

Hope you all had fun


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 16, 2011)

Yep, helluva good time, thanks for putting that together Shoo. Just what the doctor ordered! Loved the muffins!


----------



## gandal88 (Oct 16, 2011)

so should of been held sunday =( but ill be at the next one
would of been awesome to meet you all


----------



## euphorion (Oct 16, 2011)

Alright, just for you gandal88 the next one will be a sunday. and i'll plan it well enough in advance that all of you that do work sundays can get it off. and yes, helium, i promise! heeeeeeeeeeeey if we have it before christmas it could be a chrissy themed one. with cake, and om nom nom

i sure had a good time, apologies for the mildly drunken ramblings of myself and ing! hehe


----------



## gandal88 (Oct 17, 2011)

=D ill be there then


----------



## Spider178 (Oct 17, 2011)

gandal88 said:


> =D ill be there then



You had better be there or suffer the wrath of Shooshoo.


----------



## Beard (Oct 25, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Have you organised the fairy Beard yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah, noone organised the fairy beard, I was left at home slim....


----------



## euphorion (Oct 25, 2011)

fine, balloons AND fairy bread.


----------



## ingie (Oct 25, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Also john would of been all over me


fight you for him..


----------



## Trouble (Oct 25, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> fine, balloons AND fairy bread.



If it works out (and I can stay outta hospital -_-) I _will_ bring the fairy bread this time  Promise!


----------

